# Da Debbil made me do it.....



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

'Potlick' you guy's ideas..that is !!!

Those 'pig tail meat turners' looked so cool I just had to try it with some leftover antler butts I had on hand.. This is just the 'prototype', so to speak..Got lots of ideas and learned a little on this 'un , but I think the kid's are gonna luv 'em.. Now..I just gotta make about four more so nobody gets peeved at the old geezer cuz they was left out... (but they are a snap to make, anyhow)

Drilled the antler with the 7 mm bit I had on the drill press for slimlines just to get some idea of what size hole I wuz gonna need. By the time I got the steel jammed up into the hole there wasn't NO WAY I could get it out.. so that's what it's gonna be..LOL.. Planned on CA glue to hold the handle on, but don't think there is any need now.. I don't think you could pull that sucker out with a 20 pound roast...

Whatcha think?..any suggestions or advice appreciated...

OF


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Those are cool...did you put poly on the antler?


----------



## liftologist (Dec 8, 2007)

Lookin good... Did you bend your hook too?


----------



## liftologist (Dec 8, 2007)

Tortuga any lefties in the family?? I've had to make a few for some lefties.


----------



## Old Whaler (Sep 6, 2005)

Very NICE Jim! I love your work


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

I like it !
If you want to see some serious potlicking, wait till I post up my Robert A. knockoffs. LOL


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Very cool. I do like seeing all the great results ya'll turn out.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

bill said:


> Those are cool...did you put poly on the antler?


Yep, bill..about four coats of spray-on so far. Figure a couple more coats to finish it up....



liftologist said:


> Tortuga any lefties in the family?? I've had to make a few for some lefties.


Lift..don't know no lefties, thank God..dunno whut I would do about them..LOL



liftologist said:


> Lookin good... Did you bend your hook too?


and..Lift again...Surely you jest ?? I don't do NOTHING the hard way.:spineyes: Nope, these were the 'pre-bent' steels from woodcraft or somewheres. I know they cost a bit more than do-it-yourself...but I'm too lazy to tackle that chore. I'm not planning on making hundreds of them..prolly only a half dozen or so, so it ain't too big an expense...

ALSO...please dis-regard my opening thread on NOT using CA to hold the steel in the antler..Messing with it again this AM and that sucker slid out like it was greased..Dunno if the antler shrank or what happened. Put it back in with a teaspoon of CA glue.. It ain't going NOWHERE now... ALSO...one of you guys had some Texas star medallions on the butts of your tools.. If you don't mind telling me..where did you get them?. Thinking about lathe turning some nice wood handles for the tools in the future and they made a really nice touch on your work...thinking it was RobertA..but whoever ????? Fixing to do some surfing and find some leather lanyard to use..Mine is all gone...Any suggestions here appreciated as well...

thanks for the approvals...these are really neat tools...


----------



## liftologist (Dec 8, 2007)

Tortuga, I usually will pick up some leather boot laces at Wallyworld they work great for lanyards. That is Robert A. who is the threading master...


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Those are cool Jim! I bet they would look great with some Mesquite handles also!


----------



## lady linda (Nov 25, 2008)

Great looking and great idea. 
LL


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

trodery said:


> Those are cool Jim! I bet they would look great with some Mesquite handles also!


I like ther ay you think !!!

Got a Meaquite handle on the lathe right now from last nights turning!

More when I have it further along....


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

EndTuition said:


> I like ther ay you think !!!
> 
> *Got a Meaquite handle on the lathe right now from last nights turning!*
> 
> More when I have it further along....


LOL..well, ET...guess you shot me down on that 'un...You musta been reading my feeble mind..... Is it OK if'n I use some of your Texas Ebony you laid on me for a handle ???? :biggrin:


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Tortuga...that is really slick looking! I like the antler and the mesquite would look good too. I wonder how hard it would be to make the metal part??? I may have to try some 'black-smithing' soon! Keep 'em coming...gb


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

I've made a few a few years ago using welding rods or the welding sticks for MAG welding and are not too difficult to bend.


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

Tortuga said:


> LOL..well, ET...guess you shot me down on that 'un...You musta been reading my feeble mind..... Is it OK if'n I use some of your Texas Ebony you laid on me for a handle ???? :biggrin:


Heck ya !


----------



## TxDremz (Jun 15, 2008)

*I Like!*

Tortuga,
Those are really cool! If you wind up with an extra or 2, I would be interested in buying a couple from you! Keep up the good work.
Tx


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

TxDreemz...gimme a week or two and we can do bizness. I just finished up the only 4 hooks I had and gonna reorder a dozen today. I'm learning with each one...and in a few more tries will have something to be proud of.

To the other 'pig tail turners'...I found some barbed-wire encircled Texas star tacks on the web I am also gonna order a hatful of. Very reasonable and think they will add to the hooks.. If'n you'd like to share..drop me a PM and I'll be glad to supply some. Muy cheap so I'm gonna order about 4 dozen to make it worth the order and postage to the supplier.. Lemme know...I can supply these gratis....pix below of the tack..


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Whoops !!!...sorry, Lads...tried to order the star conchos and they were wholesale only.. Minimum of $100...and I shore don't need 400 of them suckers...

Heading back to a little surfing to see if'n I can't find something a little more in my 'pay grade'..lol


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Jim....get on Ebay and search for "Texas Star Drawer" http://shop.ebay.com/items/_W0QQ_nkwZtexasQ20starQ20drawerQQ_armrsZ1QQ_fromZR40QQ_mdoZ

These are drawer pull handles but I think you could get them to work. I have some somewhere here around the house, I'll find them and send you some...i bet you can make them work.

PM me your address again


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

Good looking Steak Handlers!! I can not remember exactly where i ordered the Conchos; however i do know you can get some at hobby lobby. As for the leather lanyards, you can buy the leather from hooby lobby too. Hope this helps! My Brother - in - Law makes some real nice ones from axis, I will try to post on when i have a chance.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Thanks, Robert..that answers my query great. Since I'm picking brains on here..I got one other question. I'm using Poly for the first time on these pig tails.. Got a quart of 'gloss' and put the steel in the antler and then dip submerged to get full coverage. Seems to work fine..but the question is...after I finish with one it REALLY looks shiny.. almost like it is still wet...even after it dries.. Should I be using the 'satin' finish Poly or just enjoy what I got ??? LOL...AND..for you 'Pro Poly Users'.. do you use any wax finish or anything on the poly after it has dried and hardened..or is it good to go with just the poly finish ???

Thanks for any help....OF


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

Tortuga,
I prefer to polish the Antler or bone with some (white)light polishing rouge. Most of he guys I know will eventually set it down beside a hot pit or firebox after a few cold ones..LOL so i try not to use poly. Just a thought. The polished antler will hold its shine for quite some time.

Hope this helps,
Robert A.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Thanks, Robert.. Are you suggesting that the poly will catch fire or combust or just melt off ??.. I got the beall buffer system and the rouge, but it's such a PITA for me to install it on the Mini..Gotta move the dust collector hoses..take off the hood, etc..and then it just BARELY fits on the travel of the lathe. Does a good job, but I just got disgusted with all the extra work and stayed with my regular finishing on the pens.. Any other opinions out there??...all are welcome.. This is my 'first rodeo' with the poly so any help is appreciated. It sure makes a nice looking finish..but if it's gonna blow up on a friend then I better re-think my priorities...lol


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

Not suggesting it will combust or catch fire, but it could get hot enough to melt, bubble and then will have to be stripped back down. As for buffing the antler and allot of people may think i am nutz but i use a 4 inch finsh buffing wheel on my drill press to save any hassle. Also I made the mistake of using an old buffing wheel my first time and ended up with a black peice of bone.. This equipment is easy to get, i get that stuff at lowes.


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

I'm using Poly over Mesquite soaked in Minwax 209 !
If you set them down too close to the fire I bet they will light up like a sparkler !!


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

THANKS ET!!
After this past weekend i needed a good laugh this morning!!

RA


----------

